# Some new Gymno pics to share



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gymnogeophagus cf. Gymnogenys "Arroyo Yerbalito"























































Gymnogeophagus Labiatus "Rio Olimar"


























Gymnogeophagus Australis "Rio Uruguay"


















And I will throw this one in too.
Australoheros cf. Scitulus "Paso Pache"










Brian


----------



## jgmeinho (Oct 28, 2007)

Great gymno's, where did you get them from? I'm assuming all wild caught?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice looking _Gymnogeophagus_, any breeding?


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

jgmeinho said:


> Great gymno's, where did you get them from? I'm assuming all wild caught?


Thanks, they are all F1.


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

edburress said:


> Nice looking _Gymnogeophagus_, any breeding?


Thanks Ed. I had some G. Labiatus fry, I wasn't prepared for them and when I moved the female to her own tank I had nothing small to feed. Tried crushed flake, counted about 15 fry swimming around but they only lasted about 6 days. Who knows maybe I spooked her and she ate them.

Brian


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

They're looking good!

I've had good luck with "First Bites" powdered food...and sponge filter "stuff"...for newborn fry.


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

dogofwar said:


> They're looking good!
> 
> I've had good luck with "First Bites" powdered food...and sponge filter "stuff"...for newborn fry.


Thanks. I think i ticked off the female when I moved her to a tank by herself. She didn't seem to want much to do with them once moved and they were really small. Next time I will leave in the tank a bit longer before I move.

Brian

I will look for some first bites also, thanks.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Another "trick" that's worked for me is to remove other fish from the breeding tank...but keep a tank of fish next to them. Just seeing the other fish in the other tank maintains the instinct to protect the babies.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Those Arroyo Yerbalitos are amazing! More shots of them please, when you can!


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

straitjacketstar said:


> Those Arroyo Yerbalitos are amazing! More shots of them please, when you can!


Thanks, heres a couple more.










































































Brian


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

I am completely in love with the Gymnogeophagus Labiatus. I have read that they require lower temps, like in the low 60's, for a couple of months. Do you do anything like this? your fish look great!


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

Chrispy said:


> I am completely in love with the Gymnogeophagus Labiatus. I have read that they require lower temps, like in the low 60's, for a couple of months. Do you do anything like this? your fish look great!


Thanks. I have 2 tanks in the basement that sit directly on the floor that I use for the cool down. They get down to about 64-65.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

Thats the problem with sunny California, I would have to put the tank outside or in the garage to get those temps in the winter and then I wouldnt get to see them. Thats the only thing that is keeping me from getting some. I wonder if I could rotate them periodically from inside tank to outside tank.


----------

